# Wayne County



## BOWHOGKILLER (Sep 15, 2007)

Hunting been pretty good here on our MWAs I’ve seen many doe’s the last few times out no Bucks all have been in the after noon from 1400-2000, went to Clayhole Swamp yesterday and got ran out by the lighting when things were just getting good.


----------



## BOWHOGKILLER (Sep 19, 2007)

Finally found some scrapes and rubs around here, been waiting for that. went out last night and seen a few does and a large body deer couldn’t make out what it was due to the lack of light


----------



## cdpaints (Oct 1, 2007)

I hadn't even had a chance to get out and scout this year, plan on doing some tomorrow.  How are the acorns doing this year?  Let me know what you see as far as the rut goes this year, please.  Good luck!


----------



## barna (Oct 6, 2007)

I have a buddy that has a lease by Odum. He has invited me to hunt iin November. Is the deer hunting good in that part of the county?


----------



## doe shooter (Oct 23, 2007)

Short answer is Yes. Depending on the exact area, there may be dog hunting and hogs. Also, depending on the area and weather, it can be wet. make sure you bring a thermocell. It is a must right now. From my experience, the rut can begin as early as the end of October to sometime in the middle of November. However, i have seen bucks chasing does in December. Good luck!


----------



## barna (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks shooter, I do have a thermocell. He has never said anything about dogs near the area.


----------

